# feature extraction, feature free of artifacts.



## BCI

¿Como se traduce el siguiente texto?:


_Signal processing: feature extraction _​​_Digitized signals are subjected to a variety of feature extraction procedures in order to choose representative features free of artifacts._

​


----------



## araceli

Hola BCI y bienvenid@ al foro:
¿Nos puedes dar algo más de contexto? El tema, por ejemplo.
Gracias.


----------



## BCI

Gracias por la bienvenida.Se trata de una parte de un proceso para procesar los datos en una interfaz cerebro-computadora (Brain-Computer interface). El paper de donde extraje este texto se llama "On the Possibility of Developing a Brain-Computer Interface (BCI)" y es de Torsten Felzer.Quise poner el link a la página, pero no me deja. Se lo pueden bajar si lo necesitan. Estoy traduciéndolo para un Master que estoy haciendo en Argentina, pero hay varias palabras que me cuestan traducir, aún con el diccionario al lado mío!


----------



## Chaucer

A la Frankenstein:

signal processing:
* tratamiento digital de señales o de la señal*
*procesamiento de señales o de la señal*

feature extraction:
*extracción de características*

Un intento que tal vez tenga partes que puedas transplantar:

*Las señales digitalizadas se sujetan/son sometidas/son sujetadas(¿?) a una variedad de procesimientos de extracción de características para seleccionar las características representantes [que estén] libres de artefactos* _o_ *para seleccionar la características que más demuestran estar libres de artefactos.*


----------



## irishstu

> Signal processing: feature extraction
> Digitized signals are subjected to a variety of feature extraction procedures in order to choose representative features free of artifats.



I've started a new line with the word "Digitized". I'm guessing, but otherwise it doesn't make sense.

I can't accurately translate this into Spanish, but I can probably explain it a bit more. What it means is that signals come from the brain. They are then processed in various ways, one of which uses a procedure which decides which parts are accurate, and which are "artifacts" (like, noise, or other things that shouldn't be there). I believe you have the same word in Spanish anyway (artifactos).

Though it would be hard for me to translate this, I'd be able to tell you if the Spanish translation is accurate, if anyone else wants to try.


----------



## BCI

Muchísimas gracias!!
Es cierto que artifact es algo así como "ruido", pero ahora no me sale la palabra exacta. El que sepa algo sobre fundamentos de comunicación, lo sabrá. Por ahora voy a colocar "ruido" en la traducción, que es muy parecido a lo que busco.


----------



## irishstu

Quizas algo como "interferencias" o "imperfecciones"?


----------



## Edwin

Wikipedia tiene un articulo sobre compression artifacts or artefacts:



> A compression artifact or artefact is a particular type of data error that is typically the result of quantization in lossy data compression.



Para ver más detalles mira http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compression_artifact


----------



## saramar

Hola,
para espectros (IR, etc) un artefacto es una señal que aparece de forma indebida y que no corresponde en realidad a nada físico:
en la web encuentro esta definición:
(Artifact). Efecto no-natural, que no está presente en el video o audio original, y que es producido por una acción o agente externo.
www2.netexplora.com/sinopsis/diccionario.htm

Un saludo
Sara


----------



## resplandor

Artifact = efecto anómalo.


----------

